# CONVICTS or RED DEVILS



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im obviously going to feed most of my piranhas salmon, tilapia or other healthy fish fillets. however im going to give them live feeders every now and then. there is a lady that lives 30 min away from me who has 'fish rescue' with a large group of red devils and she also has black and pink convicts. i have the following questions:

which is easier to breed?

which is better to feed the piranha?

could i keep convicts and red devils together w/ out them killing one another?

..hence which type should i get?

THANKS FOR ANY HELPFUL REPLIES


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that lady at the pet rescue may have a heart attack if she ever findsout. i would use the cons since they are usually inbred anyways. i wouldnt mix them due to aggression issues and the ability to house them in general. its better to just breed your own cons less mess less time less cost. take the salmon off the menu stick to white fish fillets and shrimp. salmon is too oily red meats are no beuno. treat is ok but its not worth the mess.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

AS fan said:


> that lady at the pet rescue may have a heart attack if she ever findsout. i would use the cons since they are usually inbred anyways. i wouldnt mix them due to aggression issues and the ability to house them in general. its better to just breed your own cons less mess less time less cost. take the salmon off the menu stick to white fish fillets and shrimp. salmon is too oily red meats are no beuno. treat is ok but its not worth the mess.


and lol about the lady at the 'fish rescue'. technically i am 'rescuing'....it won't be on a permanant basis though


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea they will be able to shred into the shrimp no worries even though they will be small its fun to watch. squish it with your finger a little one time to help it loosen up. you can also try are small pellets as they put a little size. and lol to the rescue comment.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Red Devils will own your p's so better to go with cons.
They are also much easier to breed


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah red devils are mean as hell and if they get close to your reds size they will probably kill em. Ive found convicts are mean little terds too. No where near the aggression of a red devil but they raise some hell in my pygo tank and they are only an inch long compared to my 8-9" pygos. As they say jsut add water and cons will breed. I bought 4 a year ago, two paired up and no the babies babies are havn babies. Yeah inbred all right horny bastards.


----------

